# 630L Electrics



## trumper (Jun 18, 2008)

Evening all! I own a 630L 54 plate in which the illuminated rocker switch for the water pump over the hab door no longer illuminates. I asked a Swift approved repairer to fix it but they advised Swift only sell the whole electric panel? I got a switch myself for £3 which only proved that the switch was ok. 
It has a centre black wire, a purpe wire and a white/red? wire going to the three terminals on the switch.

The black to purple turns the pump on no idea what the other one does. 
I can't believe it has a separate fuse and all other electrics work ok.

any clever clogs got any ideas please?

PS: on another vain I was told by a Swift dealer that to replace my vans rear 2ft square removeable table top Swift wanted £340!!! Unbelieveable..


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

there are no cheap spares on a m/h the mind set is if you can afford X amount of £k's to buy it then you can afford to run and repair it 
chapter


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

the light in the switch on mine sometimes goes out all i do is tap it and it comes back on doesnt affect the pump tho


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Can you find a similar replacement in Maplins? We had a problem with a switch on our nearly new Whirlpool oven (at home this is :lol: ).
Whirlpool were most unhelpful - shan't buy any of their stuff ever again - & the replacement crappy switch from them was about £30. I sourced a better replacement from Maplin for a quid or so.


----------

